# I got him to swim in the pool!



## TT120 (Apr 21, 2015)

I've had Bruno for about 3 months now and he's never gone anywhere near the pool, even with me trying to coax him in. Today, I watched Cesar get a dog that was afraid of the pool, to go right in. It was, like most everything Cesar does, all about MY mindset. I tried his method and it worked like a charm! Bruno went right in and followed me around the pool. I showed him both places to get out and we ended up swimming several laps together. Excellent low impact exercise for both of us.

I'm pretty proud of him right about now. Who's a good boy!!!!!!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Yay Bruno!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

share video please.

My dogs will play on steps, but not swim.

They will, however swim in a pond.

The only difference I think is that pool is clear and pond is murky and more gradual entry.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Congrats! 
Great job Bruno!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Woohoo!! Discovered it was a lot more fun than he thought


----------



## TT120 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm going to try to get some video but it's hard cause I'm in the pool as well. I don't think he's having fun necessarily, he's just going in because I'm in there and he's quite the velcro dog. He doesn't have ball drive so he won't go in after a ball or anything. I'm still trying to figure out how to make it fun for him.


----------

